# Help!! What is it called???



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

what is the device called that measures the water clarity and tells you what color of lure to use when fishing??


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Colorcelector


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Made by spike it 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

adam_smith_nap said:


> what is the device called that measures the water clarity and tells you what color of lure to use when fishing??


It's called "Bullshit".


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nahhh it's called the human eye!!!


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys I found it, is by SpickIt Color-C-Lector, has anyone used it, if so how does it work?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Better of sticking with your instinct. Muddy water = darker colors black and blue etc. Clear water more natural like pumpkin, green pumpkin, white/chart. I've never used it and there are better things to spend money on IMO.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

see it all the time on tv you put a probe in the water and it tells yu the color best seen by fish under that water clarity dunno if it work its in the bass pro shop catalog at 109$


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Used one years ago. It's a system that requires certain colors for minor water color changes. Use to be quite a bass fisherman in my younger days and was one of things I did use quite often. I think it made a distinct difference. Just remember on a top water lure. The color is for the fisherman more then a fish. Looking into the light at the surface they only see black. LOL


----------

